

Caching To Scale Web Applications - yawz
http://venkateshcm.com/2014/05/Caching-To-Scale-Web-Applications/

======
yawz
_> In fact, effectiveness of caching is arguably main reason for developer
confidence to ignore premature optimisation or to postpone fixing probable
performance issue until detecting an issue._

Actually caching is only a side of a multifaceted concept. Hence when one
writes code, usually one isn't aware of all those different ways one's code is
going to be optimized by the environment/setting.

